# Philips Plasma Trouble



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey i have a 42 inch Philips Plasma that i recently resurrected from my dads basement, it has always had trouble with a blinking red light when it would randomly shut down for no reason. Anyways i have been experimenting with all the components on the tv (taking them out and only plugging one thing then another etc.) anyways i decided to get a magnifying glass after figuring out that it was the power supply that had troubles. i was taking a look at the back when i noticed on of the big coil things (copper wrapping around some kind of plastic metal thing lifted of the chip board) had some kind of liquid around the base of the solder joints, i flipped the board over and it was all over the solder joints on the bottom of the board too. What is this? could this be what is causing the power supply to fail?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

O by the way the liquid is yellow tinted and kinda looks like acid.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hard to say. Generally I've seen this as a sealant/insulator.


----------

